# amputees, limbs.



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

nevermind..


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

babybowrain said:


> I know this is awful and messed up, but does anyone ever have thoughts when they're suicidal like "god, cut off my hand" or something like that? Or anyone imagine themselves as an amputee and feels the suffering that comes with it? I know I'm just opening my wounds to certain creeps to pick but I needed to make the topic.


Haha yes. I've also been afraid that I would become an amputee, since I feel so disconncted from my body. I usually get a very clastrophbic feeling from my nails... and even though I never would, I get the feeling I want to rip them off. I was thinking about that, loosing a limb - just this day actually...


----------

